
Show HN: RESTfender – Connect and secure your IoT devices - jaypaulynice
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m Jay and my cofounder and I have been working on RESTfender to help connect and secure IoT devices.  Would love to hear feedback.  While there are some IoT platforms out there, we&#x27;re focusing primarily on the problem of botnets and managing devices. We use machine learning to track and automatically categorize bots.<p>The app: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.restfender.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.restfender.com</a>
Website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;restfender.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;restfender.com</a><p>IoT Camera example: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;iot-cam.restfender.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;iot-cam.restfender.com</a> (the goal is to find a place to attract more attention like a bird nest, hamster on a wheel, hummingbird feeder, etc.)
======
theomega
Jay, sorry to say this, but I don't get your product. I'm coming from the IoT
space myself and I'm having trouble understanding what your offering is. Is it
a reverse proxy for my home IoT devices so I don't have to expose them via
PortForwards? If yes, how does that work?

~~~
jaypaulynice
Thanks for the question. Slowly adding details on the website and how it
works. Yes it is a reverse proxy. We have a python sdk that you use to connect
your device to our platform.

